# Golf Course Bass-video



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Rainy day on the golf course. Mainly smalls, but better than watching the pool fill up with rain...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video. I love to sneak out on the golf courses!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

thats a cool video,, its crazy when the Brim are bigger than the bass..


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bass on the bug, awesome!


----------

